# New Whiteside bit set - dumb question



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is truly a rookie question, I know..  but I also don't want to screw up my new set of bits either.

So I bought a set of Whiteside bits last week - roundover, cove, flush trim bits etc.... came in a fairly decent plastic box and all. The bits have a clear-ish gum protecting the blades and doesn't want to just pull off with my fingernail. How do you remove it without damaging the blades? My first impulse was to just use a knife or a flathead screwdriver, but don't want to make a $100 mistake, you know?

Any advise is wisely appreciated! :help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Eusibius

Just pull out your pocket knife it will peel off like a orange skin 
It's the 1st.thing I do when I get new bits to check them out for any damage in shipping... 

======= 



Eusibius2 said:


> This is truly a rookie question, I know..  but I also don't want to screw up my new set of bits either.
> 
> So I bought a set of Whiteside bits last week - roundover, cove, flush trim bits etc.... came in a fairly decent plastic box and all. The bits have a clear-ish gum protecting the blades and doesn't want to just pull off with my fingernail. How do you remove it without damaging the blades? My first impulse was to just use a knife or a flathead screwdriver, but don't want to make a $100 mistake, you know?
> 
> Any advise is wisely appreciated! :help:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Eusibius2 said:


> This is truly a rookie question, I know..  but I also don't want to screw up my new set of bits either.
> 
> So I bought a set of Whiteside bits last week - roundover, cove, flush trim bits etc.... came in a fairly decent plastic box and all. The bits have a clear-ish gum protecting the blades and doesn't want to just pull off with my fingernail. How do you remove it without damaging the blades? My first impulse was to just use a knife or a flathead screwdriver, but don't want to make a $100 mistake, you know?
> 
> Any advise is wisely appreciated! :help:


Hi - Welcome to the forum
I appreciate you not wanting to damage a set of Whitesides. I usually use a box cutter knife and carefully slice down both sides, staying well away from the carbide. Once you get an edge, it should just peel off.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the assurance guys. I appreciate it!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I start cutting my Whitesides along the shank towards the tip. So far its always slid off before being cut too far. After I'm done using it I slip it back on (loosely) for storage protection, even though its in the foam. Just one guy's approach...


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good to know that if done well, I can keep them for a while on the bits.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

You tried to tell us that You had a dumb question, As we tell folks, There is no dumb question. I am sure that a lot of us, not expecting the extra protection, would ask as well. Thanks for asking. My point is that all of those questions that are considered "Dumb" are some of the most important questions that any one can ask. I am 65 years old, and i still run into those type of things that i am not sure of. Please keep asking so we can all be doing the rite things for our tools. THANKS again.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

"The only dumb question is the one not asked,"- Dad.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> "The only dumb question is the one not asked,"- Dad.



You're right there.... especially if something gets screwed up because you didn't ask. <Don't ask how I know this!  >


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Might have see a few "dumb answers", might even have offered one up, but no dumb questions. I have never meet anyone who really did know it all, some might have thought so however.


----------



## Eusibius2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the vote of confidence guys.... this forum is definitely a much friendlier group than a few other forum's I frequent, so it means a lot. Maybe I should have just called it a 'silly' question instead! LOL


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Eusibius!


----------

